# Flourish Excel v Easycarbo?



## REDSTEVEO

Hi,

Does anybody know the differences between Seachem Floursih Excel and Easy Life Easy Carbo and which has the best effect on Staghorn Algae?

Can you use both as a double pronged attack on staghorn algae?
Tank has been set up six weeks (see journals 'A Shady Glen for planting
Tank Trigon 190ltr
16 DG GH
8   DG KH
CO2 1BPM
Lights 2 x 15 Watt T8's 2 x 18 Watt T8's (about to be upgraded to 2 x 24 HO T5's)
Lights on for 8-10 hours
Filter Eheim Profesional 2 Glass Lily pipe
Low fish stock level 10 x Eber Tetras 15 x Cardinal Tetras.

Thanks,

Steve.


----------



## ceg4048

Hi,
  These are basically the same product although some have reported that the various brands vary in strength. There is therefore only a single prong.

Do a search and you will find tons of data regarding the comparisons between these and other brands of liquid carbon.

Cheers,


----------



## alzak

Hi 

looks like the easy carbo is the stronges liquid carbon


----------



## REDSTEVEO

ceg4048 said:
			
		

> Hi,
> These are basically the same product although some have reported that the various brands vary in strength. There is therefore only a single prong.
> 
> Do a search and you will find tons of data regarding the comparisons between these and other brands of liquid carbon.
> 
> Cheers,



Thanks, I did have a look at both products on various websites but basically just read the same spiel on each one. I Googled them both and got similar results. I did not find any information on the chemical makeup or strength of the ingredients.

In the end I went on instinct based on the number of posts I'd seen on the use of Flourish Excel.

I will post results if and when I see any.

Cheers.


----------



## REDSTEVEO

alzak said:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> looks like the easy carbo is the stronges liquid carbon



Hi, and thanks :?   Doh!!I went for the Seachem Flourish Excel, never mind let's see what the results are.

Where did you find the info on strengths?

Cheers.


----------



## REDSTEVEO

Apologies to all, have a look at this thread:

viewtopic.php?f=11&t=1837#p19146

It just goes to show that if it aint on the UKAPS site it aint worth knowing  

Easycarbo it is then next time around.
 
Steve


----------



## mattyc

i have used both and found there to be verry little diffrence between them. i would just go for the cheepest one!


----------



## sWozzAres

Material data safety sheet for Excel on Seachems own site...

http://www.seachem.com/support/MSDS/Flo ... el.doc.pdf

Don't think it tells us much interesting except that whatever it is, decomposes and releases co2 as a byproduct, as well as carbon monoxide!

There was some rumour about it not lasting long under UV light, which if correct would suggest that you should put it in after lights out to kill algae, but before lights on to fertilize plants.


----------



## arty

I preffer Easycarbo, there is simply dosage explanation, same amount every day and there is stronger concentration.
I don't like seachem excel, i don't understund why after water change need x5 more dose as in all other days, that practicaly overdosing in first day after water change.
I think need dose each day same amount and approx. in same time, recommended in morning before lights on, because after 24hr this chem gone from water and no difference water changes or not, dose same amount if You change water - recommended shortly before dosage time.
But if You change water like approx. 10hr after dosage, then with excel recipe there will be more as x5.
Ok 2x after water change, but i don't think x5 or more is good idea.
I don't wonder why so many negative feedbacks in diferent forums about fish die, very carefull - don't overdose.

Best Regards,


----------

